# Greetings from London!



## 3kids4me (Jun 18, 2008)

I took my daughter this week to see London, as a special eighth grade graduation trip. This is our last day here and we have had a wonderful time. The weather has been absolutely beautiful with not one day of rain. 

As you may know, Rachel has limited stamina but has really pulled it out for this trip. We have done just about everything I planned and it has been so wonderful to see London through the eyes of someone who has never experienced it before. Every little thing is exciting for her, from seeing the cars driving on the right side of the road, to listening to the accents, to enjoying her first afternoon tea with jam and clotted cream.

We have been using the bus system quite a bit as I have an excellent map. Sometimes the tube is really the easiest way, so we have done that too, but they do tend to be hot and our nearest station is not that near the flat (we take a bus there) so we have stuck mostly with buses, and an occasional taxi if she is really tired.


Here is a brief account of what we have seen this week:

(Friday) 

1. The Obligatory London Tour Bus. A few minutes into our tour, we got to Buckingham Palace and the guide announced that to actually get a good view of it, one would have to leave the bus. I really didn't want to leave because we had good seats and the buses were crowded but Rachel really really wanted to do this. I have to admit that I tried to discourage her, knowing it was a bit of a walk, but in the end we did get off and walk up the road toward the palace. Well, she could not have picked a better time to do this. We got there in time to see the rehearsal for Trooping the Colour (the Queen's birthday parade) complete with marchers in full regalia. It was amazing. We then saw the Changing of the Guard as well. Score one for Rachel and her enthusiasm to get off that bus and walk!

2. The London Eye (beautiful, clear day)

3. Dali Experience (Skip this one...none of his good stuff is in here!)

(Saturday) 

4. Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum (we fast tracked this due to the lines which was well worth the extra admission price) A lot of people in London call this a tourist trap, but the kids love it.

5. Mousetrap. This is the longest running show in London, in its 56th year. We loved it.

6. Trip Advisor pub meet. (What's a trip without a meet? But definitely not the same as a Timeshare meet.)

(Sunday)

7. The Tower of London (Always a wonderful tour...although quite a bit of walking so we took it slow. We did the audio tour which I had also done with my son and highly recommend.)

6. Cruise down Thames (free with our Original Bus Ticket...although a very long wait for the boat to come because people with free tickets board last! We were able to sit on the ground while waiting)...from Tower Bridge to Westminster and then tube back to flat. Excellent guide, wonderful cruise, and worth the wait. Again, this is something Rachel insisted on doing and I was initially less enthused! Afterwards, she said, "Wasn't it worth it?" and it was.

7. Fancy afternoon tea at the Lanesborough Hotel. A highlight of our trip...delicious tea, pianist in the background, and they fold your napkin for you if you get up during the tea to use the facilities, and then pull your chair out for you when you return! Very posh. We both loved it.

8.. (After going back to flat for some rest) Back to Tower of London for the Ceremony of the Keys...tickets are free but you send away for them in advance. A wonderful, special ceremony, but a lot of standing which we didn't anticipate. 

(Monday)

9. Tour of Hampton Court Palace with Harry Norman Tours. A TUGger who had won this tour on ebay and was unable to go was kind enough to transfer it to us. Harry is an amazing guy and made sure we were comfortable at all times and that Rachel was able to rest when needed. (At this point, the trip was catching up with her!) We also stopped in Windsor to see the castle and to feed swans, and altogether had an amazing time.

Rested that evening....had dinner nearby at a great Italian place and just took it easy.

(Tuesday)

10. Visited Harrod's food hall and also saw the Dodi and Diana memorial there. Went to the Orangerie at Kensington palace for tea but it was closed for the day! (Went to the Muffin Man in Kensington instead) Also tried to visit the rooftop gardens but they were also closed for a private event. So we walked and bussed a lot but didn't do too much, which was fine.

11. Visited the Hard Rock Cafe for the obligatory tee shirts, then took the bus to the Prince Edward Theatre for Jersey Boys. Now, I've seen dozens of shows in my lifetime (most on Broadway, some on the West End, and others of course) but this has got to be one of the best shows I have ever seen. Now, it could be because I remembered many of the fabuous songs from my childhoot, but the cast did receive a standing ovation. I highly recommend this show!

Which brings us to today....our last day in London. It is almost 10:00, Rachel is still asleep as the week has been exhausting. We may go to the Science Museum today, or maybe the National Gallery. We'll see what she feels like! Tonight we are seeing Sound of Music which should be wonderful.

I know this is a trip that neither of us will ever forget. Thanks for sharing the highlights with me!

Sharon


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the highlights with us! I am impressed with how much you covered. KUDOS to Rachel and I"m so happy for both of you that it all worked so well.
I knew about Trooping the Color being on Saturday and wondered whether you would be able to see any of it - sounds fabulous to have caught the rehearsal !


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jun 18, 2008)

so glad you've enjoyed your trip to London, you've packed so much into just one week, and the British weather has certainly been kind to you this week(at least it wasn't as hot as it was for your 2006 trip!)  
Your daughter will have many great memories, I'm sure.  

Not sure when your flight home is, but don't forget to 'wave' as you pass over us here on the Isle of Man!


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 18, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Sharon, thank u for taking the time to post!
> 
> Can't wait to hear how your flat rental was - since there are so few TS opportunities in London now, we will all need some reasonable alternatives.
> 
> And BRAVO   to Rachel for thoroughly enjoying her week.


   :whoopie:


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the post.  It sounds like you are having a wonderful trip.  You two are creating memories that are priceless!

nonutrix


----------



## Keitht (Jun 18, 2008)

helenbarnett1963 said:


> the British weather has certainly been kind to you this week !



The sun obviously shines on the righteous   The south east of England is one of the few areas that doesn't have rain today.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 18, 2008)

I love your trip report! Sounds absolutely fabulous. thanks for sharing!


----------



## silvib (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds absolutely wonderful.  Pleased you're having such a great time and with the weather on your side!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sharon,

Sounds like you had a great trip - thanks for the update.

I'm curious how you handled your evening meal on the first night you arrived in London?


Richard


----------



## dmharris (Jun 22, 2008)

Sharon, what was so helpful about your post was the daily itinerary and review.  When planning a trip, it's always a challenge to know how much to pack into one day.  I plan to keep your itinerary for a "wishful" London trip someday! 

Thanks for taking the time to do the posting!


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you share the costs of simple things like a McDonald's hamburger, computer online, etc.?  Our daughter, hubby and 2 of 3 kids are there now and we are wondering if they are having sticker shock with the devalued dollar


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments all!

Richard - After we got to the flat and had a little rest, we walked over to this Italian place called DaMarios that I had scoped out before our arrival.  It was 10:00 London time, 5:00 "our" time, and the place was open until 11:00.  Rachel had a individually sized pizza and I had a meal-sized salad, each was about eight pounds.   

Cathy - we didn't eat McDonalds or any fast food so I can't help you with that.  I bought some groceries at a local Tesco including cold cuts and bread and we had sandwiches in the flat a few times.  For dinners we went to pubs or other places where costs looked reasonable...but a reasonable cost was usually 6 to 8 pounds for a dinner.  We never ordered anything to drink except tap water because a soft drink was usually two pounds and just not worth it.  My daughter got very good at doubling all the prices on menus!

The casual teas cost about five to eight pounds per person.  The flat we rented had wireless internet and I brought my laptop which I found to be very helpful and worth the extra weight of carrying it with me.


----------



## andrea t (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds like it was the amazing trip you hoped for!  A special mother / daughter trip you will both cherish forever!


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 22, 2008)

*Cathyb, what seemed like a good rule of thumb was..*

....to figure that the price you saw in pounds looked normal if it was in  dollars..... (ie a McDonalds meal would be in the 4-5 range, which at home is fine except w/ the exchange rate, you had to double it and things became outrageous.)

I was there a week before Sharon. We also ate simply and carefully. 
Found reasonable Chinese,  or Italian places for pastas, other places for  salads  and kept dinners under $20.


----------

